# "The Nathometheatre" equipment



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

*Main Television* - Samsung HL67A750 DLP 67" 1080P
*Receiver* - Denon AVR-4308CI
*DVD Player* - Denon DVD-3800BDCI Blu Ray Player
*Power Conditioner* - Panamax M5100-PM Power Conditioner
*High Definition Receiver* - Motorola HD-DVR(via Verizon FIOS)
*7.1 Speaker System*
Klipsch RF -7 Main's
Klipsch RC -7 Center
Klipsch RS -7 Side Surrounds
Klipsch RB -25 Rear Surrounds
*Subwoofer*SVS PB12/Plus2 (my little girl refers to it as the hear beat of our home)
*Remote Control *- Logitech Harmony One
*Cables & Interconnects:*
Canare Cable -Front 3 speakers Bi-Wired (10 Guage)
Monster Cable M-Series Subwoofer Cable
Monster Cable 12 Guage (all Surrounds)
Monster Cable M-Series HDMI interconnects (All Receivers & DVD Player)
*Calibration Tools: *Avia Calibration DVD, Radio Shack SPL Meter (analog version). Audyssey Calibration Mic for Denon avr-4308ci 

*Master Bedroom Home Theatre*-
*Television* - Samsung LNT4053H LCD
*Receiver *-Denon AVR-3805
*DVD Player* -Denon DVD-3910 
*High Definition Recorder *- Motorola Hi Def Receiver (via Verizon FIOS)
*Speaker System* -Mirage Omisat Micro's x 5
*Subwoofer *- Velodyne Decco Sub
*Cables & Interconnects*:
Canare Cable 12 Guage for Center Channel
Monster Cable 14 Guage (fr,fl,sr,sl)
Monster Cable M-Series Sub Cable
Monster Cable - S-Video for dvd player, M-Series HDMI (Hi-Def Receiver to LCD) 

*Previously Owned Equiptment*:
For Those of you that own any of the below listed equiptment, I've owned and sold or traded up at some point over the past 10 years. So with previous experience with this equiptment, I'd be more than happy to answer any questions or give my opinion on their performance.
*Previously Owned Receivers*
Denon avr-483, Denon avr-2802, Denon avr-3802, Denon avr-5803, Pioneer VSX-D811s, Pioneer VSX-33TX
*Previously Owned DVD Players*
Denon DVD-910, Denon DVD-2800, Denon DVM-4800, Sony DVP-NS315
*Previously Owned Speakers* 
JBL N-Series (Bookshelf Speakers & Center Channel), Yamaha NSA-W1B (surround or outdoor speakers),
Infinty Interlude 10 Bookshelf Speakers, Interlude IL-25 Center Channel, Interlude IL-36 Center Channel, Interlude IL-40 Tower Speakers, Alpha 25ES (Surround Di-Pole, Mono Pole), Infinity Kappa Center Channel (this was the Kappa series that incorporated the C.M.M.D. technology, not the older Kappa Series), Kappa 200 Bookshelf Speakers, Kappa 400 Towers (included side firing 8" sub driver), Velodyne Decco Series Sub/Sat speaker system.
*Previously Owned Subwoofers*
Sony SA-WM40, Infinity IL-100, Infinity IL-120s, Klipsch RSW-10, Klipsch RSW-15, SVS 25-31pci, SVS 20-39PC Plus, several DYI's over the past 12 years.:whew:


----------

